# Has anyone tried the one day on,one day off diet?



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 7, 2016)

I just saw a report on this diet on the news. It seems like you can eat all you want on one day and then limit your calories to 500 on the next day. I haven't completely researched this. It does sound a bit like yo yo dieting which is frowned upon,but the medical professionals are endorsing this diet. The little bit that I have read is that the 500 calories should be eaten all at once at lunch time. The reason being,most folks can't limit their intake of calories to under 200 at each meal. I think I could do this with no problem. I do know I would be starving by 6 or 7 PM if I only had  the calories at lunch time. Has anyone heard of this or tried it?


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 7, 2016)

I personally wouldn't do it.  Happier counting calories during the day.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2016)

I wouldn't do it.  Sounds unhealthy.


----------



## Redd (Apr 8, 2016)

A version of that diet was around many years ago. If I remember correctly it was 700 calories one day and only broth or salad the next. I had a big event coming up and did it for almost a month, lost 20 pounds and learned that for me daily self control is a better choice.


----------



## jujube (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah, I saw that on the news last night.  Sounds like just one more diet that won't work......sort of like Dr. Oz's diet of the day.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 8, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I just saw a report on this diet on the news. It seems like you can eat all you want on one day and then limit your calories to 500 on the next day. I haven't completely researched this. It does sound a bit like yo yo dieting which is frowned upon,but the medical professionals are endorsing this diet. The little bit that I have read is that the 500 calories should be eaten all at once at lunch time. The reason being,most folks can't limit their intake of calories to under 200 at each meal. I think I could do this with no problem. I do know I would be starving by 6 or 7 PM if I only had  the calories at lunch time. Has anyone heard of this or tried it?




Which medical professionals?       I don't know, just doesn't sound like conventional nutritional wisdom...


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 8, 2016)

I saw this on the news last night IMHO that cannot be healthy. Just another crackpot diet like Atkins. I know much from researching high protein/low carb diets for a college essay. Sure you lose weight, but the damage to your body overall is dangerous. Likewise pigging one day and basically fasting the next. I have high blood pressure and low blood sugar. I have to eat and drink at regular intervals or I become a shaky mess. Diabetics too have to maintain their diet, fasting would throw everything off.


----------



## drifter (May 3, 2016)

I don't think that would be my cup of tea.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 3, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I just saw a report on this diet on the news. It seems like you can eat all you want on one day and then limit your calories to 500 on the next day. I haven't completely researched this. It does sound a bit like yo yo dieting which is frowned upon,but the medical professionals are endorsing this diet. The little bit that I have read is that the 500 calories should be eaten all at once at lunch time. The reason being,most folks can't limit their intake of calories to under 200 at each meal. I think I could do this with no problem. I do know I would be starving by 6 or 7 PM if I only had  the calories at lunch time. Has anyone heard of this or tried it?


I think it sounds like a good way to lose weight.  But I would probably have the 500 calories as late as possible so I wouldn't be hungry all night like I usually am.  I may give this a try.


----------



## Guitarist (May 3, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I wouldn't do it.  Sounds unhealthy.



I agree.  Bad for your system.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 3, 2016)

Well, I tried the diet that I posted here awhile back and I must say that 500 calorie day is a killer. I didn't get very far,even eating most of the 500 calories at dinner time. I think I will stick to the more traditional methods. Now with the fresh veggies and local fruit about to start in my area I think I will be better off trying to take a few pounds off eating that way.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2016)

You can lose weight with eating more veggies, some fruit and lean meats.  My doctor told me that I could eat a lot less calories because I don't do much each day.  I think 1000 calories a day is fine for ME.  Thank you for the ideas!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 6, 2016)

When I'm trying to lose I eat between 1200-1400 a day of healthy food.  I generally lose about 2-3 lbs a week doing this.  And I workout faithfully whether I need to lose or not.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> You can lose weight with eating more veggies, some fruit and lean meats.  My doctor told me that I could eat a lot less calories because I don't do much each day.  I think 1000 calories a day is fine for ME.  Thank you for the ideas!


The less active you are the less calories you can consume a day.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 18, 2016)

being a gym rat for 15 years we have run in to all kinds of diets and trends .

one in particular we found worked very well and before i was diagnosed as diabetic we followed it for years .

it is called the zig zag diet . basically it is eating healthy all week and 1 day on the weekend anything goes . whatever you want as much as you want .

it works on the basis of what i call the thanksgiving phenomenon .     on thanksgiving we can easily take in 8,000 calories . but the body is not used to so many calories so it ends up expelling the excess since it can't process so many . so as long as you keep your body in a state of flux and not used to breaking down so many calories they have almost no effect .

one day a week we ate whatever and boy was it fun , but i have to say in years it added not a pound .

today i am back to prediabetic levels with no meds so all the goodies i used to have are now pretty much gone


----------



## Debby (Jul 20, 2016)

I've never heard your 'diet' called the zig zag diet.  My daughter used to do the same thing except she just called it eating properly with one cheat day a week.

Are you still a gym rat?  And how often do you go?

My daughter was a confirmed gym rat for many, many years, and just last night she was telling me how since she's moved into a newer and happier relationship in a new city, she's had a hard time getting back to it.  I did my motherly duty and tried to motivate her to get back to it and keep it up into old age because the alternative (gaining weight, getting stiff and weak, etc.) is just not a good option.


----------



## Debby (Jul 20, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I just saw a report on this diet on the news. It seems like you can eat all you want on one day and then limit your calories to 500 on the next day. I haven't completely researched this. It does sound a bit like yo yo dieting which is frowned upon,but the medical professionals are endorsing this diet. The little bit that I have read is that the 500 calories should be eaten all at once at lunch time. The reason being,most folks can't limit their intake of calories to under 200 at each meal. I think I could do this with no problem. I do know I would be starving by 6 or 7 PM if I only had  the calories at lunch time. Has anyone heard of this or tried it?





Kind of sounds like intermittent fasting which I've read is actually very good for you.  It not only helps you lose weight but it improves your inflammation levels which is super for your heart.  You know, an easier way might be to just quit eating after 7:00 each evening though and not having breakfast for as long as you can go in the morning.    And of course, not eating like a fiend all through the day.

I've been doing it like this for weeks now and the thing I like about it is that when I go to bed, I'm not feeling bloated (from evening snacking) and uncomfortable.  

I think I posted a link on another thread but in case I'm dreaming, I'll post it here and mainly because I think that anything that improves us old folks inflammation levels is a good thing.  http://www.collective-evolution.com...s-to-your-brain-why-big-pharma-wont-study-it/*Save**Save*​


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Oct 25, 2016)

I've lost weight in the past by sticking to roughly 1200 calories per day and then eating whatever I wanted on one day of the weekend (without going hog wild!). It actually seemed to help avoid plateaus. And I kept the weight off for over a year. 

Now I need to lose 20 pounds again.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2016)

BlondieBoomer said:


> I've lost weight in the past by sticking to roughly 1200 calories per day and then eating whatever I wanted on one day of the weekend (without going hog wild!). It actually seemed to help avoid plateaus. And I kept the weight off for over a year.
> 
> Now I need to lose 20 pounds again.



I generally do 1200-1300 a day and then once a week a higher calorie day.  I tend to indulge when we travel which is often, so my weight fluctuates.  Right now I need to lose about 15.


----------



## dollie (May 4, 2017)

i was 117 pounds and i quit smoking and i am 127 all in the midsection


----------

